# Anyone baling cornstalks this fall?



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I have netwrap and twine for sale. We can deliver to you or if you want you can pick it up at are location. Send me a message or give me a call for prices. 402-340-0890

Netwrap 
48"x9840
51"x9840
64"x7000
67"x7000

I have two pallets of 67"x8000 on hand also.

Twine

20,000-110 Plastic
20,000-110 Solar Degradable.

I also have 4 pallets of silage wrap. 30"x4,100'.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

What are your prices??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Need to combine it first.Only 20% of beans out here.Corn is 30-40% moisture yet and not drying down with this wet weather.Only know of a few hundred acres of corn out for feed.

2009 SUCKS:mad:


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Same here. Luckily we got are own beans out before the rains came. Are corn is still testing 25%. I talked to a friend 80 miles west and he said there corn is testing between 30-36%


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Same here, not much corn shelled, maybe 10%. My corn is mid 20's, hope to go next week. Finished all the early beans tonight, more rain next 2 days. Corn fields are going to get rutted.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

2 years ago we were baling corn stalks a week before christmas. Hopefully in a week or so it will all settle down and we will get some warm weather so we can get the corn to dry out.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

If it ever stops raining. NW Iowa is wet, wet, wet.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

mulberrygrovefamilyfarm said:


> If it ever stops raining. NW Iowa is wet, wet, wet.


I guarantee it will stop raining eventually. It will just be white outside. Lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jpritchett said:


> I guarantee it will stop raining eventually. It will just be white outside. Lol


It's been white here twice already.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

i went down to norfolk yesterday for the wedding and there is alot of water here. the streets are flooded. it was sleeting early this morning. i called dad and he said the ground was white back at home. We do need the moisture but not right now.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Depends on the weather...have a deal to do about 380 acres worth of corn stalks...but the weather needs to cooperate. Rain most of this week until Saturday...long range...lol...shows clear until next Wed...we can hope.


----------

